# Water with a greenish tint



## thetadays (Sep 20, 2012)

My tank water has started to develop a greenish tint to it. We have a 10 Gallon. Also, the Nitrite level is creeping up towards "1". Are these two related and if so, what can I do to counter?


About a week ago, I changed the TopFin filter that came with our kit to an AquarClear filter.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you didn't move filter material from old to new you may have damaged your beneficial bacteria.Were you still getting nitrite reading before switch?Anything other than nitrates indicate a uncompletely cycled tank.Change water to lower nitrites and keep testing(you may be cycling all over again).


----------



## thetadays (Sep 20, 2012)

My old filter was only carbon.

Nitrites were at zero a few days ago.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

change water as if you are cycling and expect(hope) for quick recovery.You have a better filter now, help it "grow in".


----------



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

Check your hood or glass top and make sure there isn't any green algae buildup where the light is. Occasionally my tanks look like they are green because the light is shining through the algae on my glass top giving it a greed tint. I'm not saying it's not a water issue, but this is also a possibility. Clean the top and see if it helps.


----------



## thetadays (Sep 20, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> change water as if you are cycling and expect(hope) for quick recovery.You have a better filter now, help it "grow in".


I read some reviews that this was a better filter so I decided to try it out.


----------



## thetadays (Sep 20, 2012)

fishnjeeps said:


> Check your hood or glass top and make sure there isn't any green algae buildup where the light is. Occasionally my tanks look like they are green because the light is shining through the algae on my glass top giving it a greed tint. I'm not saying it's not a water issue, but this is also a possibility. Clean the top and see if it helps.


I'll check when I get home today.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What is your lighting period? Do you have any live plants? Any sunlight hitting the tank?


----------



## thetadays (Sep 20, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> What is your lighting period? Do you have any live plants? Any sunlight hitting the tank?


Only live plant is a moss ball which has been in there for 2 months now. 

Lights go on between 7 and 7:30 in the morning and off between 7 and 7:30 in the evenings.

The tank recieves no direct sunlight.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

So almost 12 hours of light. Im betting thats the cause, so much light and no plants to take in the photosynthisis(well very little anyhow). I would drop the light period down to about eight hours a day. Invest in a timer. 

You may need to do a blackout on the tank to get rid of the green tint initially.


----------

